# Looking for insights about Georgia



## pekchops (Jan 31, 2014)

My family and I are new to this forum and are looking at Homesteading in Georgia. Was looking for any opinions, knowledge, and any comments that would help us in this decision. Any ideas in regards to best areas for Land?

Any comments will be greatly appreciated. Thank y'all for this forum and glad to be a part of it.

Brian


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

I too, am interested in land around the Savannah area.....between Savannah and Charleston SC especially!!


----------



## sidepasser (May 10, 2002)

The area between Savannah and Charleston is close to the Nuclear reactor over there. Also close to Hilton Head (very very expensive real estate).

Depends on what you think you want as to where you could live. If you want farming, and I mean dirt farming, south Ga. would be good for that. Lots of good land down south of Columbus (south of Columbus is the gnat line..). If I were raising cattle, I'd look for Meriwether County or Pike County, an area like that.

Resort areas: Jekyll Island, St. Simons, Savannah, are all good, but the competition is fierce for jobs. 

Schools are ok in some areas of GA. In some areas, if you have kids, best look for a private school. Pretty much anywhere within a 100 miles of Atlanta proper you will have pretty strict regulations, especially air, water, building codes, etc.

Get away from that area, and things relax a bit. Land can go anywhere from 1500 up depending on what you are looking for..I don't know that land north of Columbus/Macon will be cheaper than 1500 an acre. Maybe ..but so many snowbirds and Floridians have hit the N. GA. mountains, that land up there is higher than it used to be (cute little cabins with a mountain view...).

What exactly are you looking for?


----------



## pekchops (Jan 31, 2014)

Thank you Sidepasser. We actually live in North Ga. We love the area here. The issue would be to secure 10-20 acres is the same cost of a home. What is amazing to us is the LOW cost of land in the Ozark Missouri area. Do you have any insight into why that is?

Thank you for your help and insights.


----------



## sidepasser (May 10, 2002)

So many people come up from Florida and buy a "vacation cottage" in North Ga. I looked at land in N. Ga. 30 years ago. I could buy a farm there for the price of a lot up there now. Depends too if you are near Rabun Gap, Helen, or any of the other "vacation" spots.

I have several friends in Atlanta that bought a "summer" home up in the N. Ga. Mountains, they make really good money in Atlanta so can afford to pay more for land, which drives up the cost of land for everyone. Back in the day, folks couldn't hardly give away a place in the mountains (no jobs, hard to farm, hard to get to). Now due to interstates, better roads, and folks with affluence, land has shot up to the point where the average "homesteader" type can't afford a place. Sort of like living on the beach in reverse - lol..

if you really like the area, maybe you can find some property three turns off a main road that will be cheaper than any of the areas I have looked at. I finally gave up and decided I would have to go somewhere else for a mountain cabin. N. Ga. just got too expensive for me.

Maybe you could find something over the line in TN?


----------



## hawknest (Nov 15, 2013)

Hi Brian - welcome to the forum.

Land that is cheap - there's a reason for it - no water or access to water. 

No Ga land has skyrocketed in recent decades in part by the "half-backs" - ie people from the NE who moved to Fla, then wanted to move home, but couldn't afford it - ending up halfway back and ending in No Ga, Carolinas or Tenn.

If you want to farm - then you need to leave the mountains for the fall line - somewhere btwn I16 and I20. There's plenty of land with live water in those areas.


----------



## hawknest (Nov 15, 2013)

sidepasser said:


> The area between Savannah and Charleston is close to the Nuclear reactor over there. Also close to Hilton Head (very very expensive real estate)./QUOTE]
> 
> There's only a small strip of land that's not close to any reactor in GA - parallel to I75. At 19 mi you're in the dead zone and 20-50 is the fallout zone. So you want to be at 51-85+. Think about the land west of Dublin.
> 
> http://money.cnn.com/news/specials/nuclear_power_plants_locations/


----------

